# Import file formats to Premier CS3



## Nirdesha (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have a few problems with Adobe Premier CS3

1) It doesn't read MP4 files. I thought MP4 was supported. Do I need a higher version?

2) It doesn't read mp3 audio files either. When i try to import an mp3 it says "file type not supported"

3) I converted the MP4 into avi files (divx codec) and then imported into premier. The video gets imported but without the audio. 

What should be the problem? Am I doing something wrong? Any comments will be appreciated ray:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

It is more likely you don't have the required codecs on your computer - feed one of the mp4's into GSpot (link in my signature) and see what it says - it should let you know if you do have the required codecs and if not which codec(s) you need to enable the clips to work for you. If unsure of how to use GSpot, post a screenshot of it with one of the mp4's open in it.


----------



## Nirdesha (Aug 9, 2009)

zuluclayman said:


> It is more likely you don't have the required codecs on your computer - feed one of the mp4's into GSpot (link in my signature) and see what it says - it should let you know if you do have the required codecs and if not which codec(s) you need to enable the clips to work for you. If unsure of how to use GSpot, post a screenshot of it with one of the mp4's open in it.


I tried to access the GSpot link but seems like the server is down. I'll try again later and post a screenshot. Thanks a lot


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never used adobe, you can check in the documentation if anything specific's required to support mp4. A lot of programs that "support" mov, mp4, or 3gp actually require quicktime and use quicktime API's to import and export. The best programs don't (and support it internally), but you never know. This tends to be truer of mov files than 3gp or mp4, as the latter two are standardized and not proprietary like mov.


----------



## Nirdesha (Aug 9, 2009)

zuluclayman said:


> It is more likely you don't have the required codecs on your computer - feed one of the mp4's into GSpot (link in my signature) and see what it says - it should let you know if you do have the required codecs and if not which codec(s) you need to enable the clips to work for you. If unsure of how to use GSpot, post a screenshot of it with one of the mp4's open in it.


This is what I get.

*Video:*
Codec: avc1
Name: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Status: Codec Status Undetermined

*Container:*
mp42: MP4 v2 [ISO 14496-14]
- isom: MP4 Base Media v1 [IS0 14496-12:2003]
- avc1: MP4 Base w/ AVC ext [ISO 14496-12:2005]
Recommended Display Size: 400 x 300

*Audio:*
Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC
Info: 44100Hz 127 kb/s tot , stereo (2/0) 
Stat: Status Undetermined


I can play this fine in my computer using windows media player. Only problem is I can't import it to Premier. When I convert this file to avi (divx codec) and import to premier it gets imported but with no audio 

Pls help me sort this out


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

I googled a bit and I saw some posts whereby CS3 doesn't support H.264. Don't know if it's because it's version 3 (as opposed to 4) or Elements (as opposed to Pro).
I suspect it'll open MP4 files encoded in MPEG-4 (mp4v) though. You might want to check the documentation.

Here's a test:
Go here
http://www.steves-digicams.com/camera-reviews/samsung/tl34hd/samsung-tl34hd-review-7.html
and grab the MP4 at the bottom of the page. It's encoded in H.264.
Then try this one
http://www.steves-digicams.com/camera-reviews/samsung/l77/samsung-l77-review-7.html
It's encoded in MPEG-4.

If both fail, then perhaps the problem is with all MP4 files.


----------



## Jonesli47 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,
I am having problems with preimere ele 7, during one of my many chats with Adobe, they told me to make sure I had the newest versions of windows media player as well as Quicktime loaded. This did solve some of my problems not all.


----------

